# Idle surge when braking after start and drive



## twilkins0306 (Aug 11, 2005)

Does anyone know what could cause my idle to rise when braking after pulling out of the driveway. I start the car and put in drive. Pull out and push brake pedal and car idles up to about 900 and then drops. It happens often and is annoying. The car is a 99 E38 with 150K with new coils,plugs,CPS's, and cleaned MAF. Very confusing and somewhat bothersome. Any guesses would be good:dunno:


----------



## cpd1962 (Apr 27, 2009)

Did you ever find the cause of this? I am having same issue on 2000 740il. Thanks.


----------



## Beemaboy (Jun 1, 2006)

I think this may be something to do with the oxygen sensors. I took my car to my mecahnic for this problem among a few others. He told me that the oxygen sensors were shot and needed to be replaced. He luckily had 2 lying around and let me try them in the car. Sorted out the idle surge problem straight away...
Maybe scan your car and see if any faults come up?


----------

